# Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?



## Tortugaf (21. Februar 2009)

Ich bin hier in Mexico u.habe hier an unserer Playa in Mazunte(Paziflk) eine kleine Schule mit kleinen u.halbgrossen Robalos (Snook). Ich habe einige Exemplar schon mit Bucktail Jigs gefangen, aber ist schwierig sie zum beissen mit Kunstködern zubewegen.​
 Ich möchte sie aber nur mit Kunstköder fangen. #6

Wie macht ihr das ,wann ,wo, u. mit welchen Kunstködern.? |kopfkrat

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Marlin1 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Hallo Tortugaf,

wie du richtig vermutest, ist es schwieriger Snook mit Kunstköder
zu fangen, Natural Bait geht da besser.

Gerade Halbwüchsige habe ich schon gut mit der Fliegenrute und 
Nymphen oder Shrimp Flys gefangen. Aber dein Bucktail ist da sicher auch ein guter Köder. Mit meinem Allround Blinker dem 
ABU Toby in Silber habe ich sogar schon größere gefangen.

Aber wie gesagt das ist ein hartes Brot und das mache ich auch nur, wenn ich nicht an einem Felsen wenigstens ein paar Muscheln finde, das ist ein Top Köder an der Spinnrute. #6

Aber lass mal hören, wie es dir ergangen ist.


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## PsychoBo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Hallo Tortugaf,

wenn du Zugriff auf braune oder allgemein dunkle Kunstköder hast, versucht diese. Wir hatten ganz guten Erfolg auf braune Rapala countdown. 

Grüße,
Bo


----------



## calli die pose (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

versuchs mal mit sandras oder nen kopyto in perlmut da geht die post ab


----------



## Roosterfish (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Für Robalos gibt es eine ganze Palette an fängigen Ködern:

Wobbler: Illex Arnaud Farben ayu oder wakasaki,
             Illex Squirrel Farben blue gill oder lancon

Spinner in Gr. 4, vorzugsweise Veltic in rot-silber oder Effzett
                       in rot-gold-silber,

Gummifische: Kopytos 8cm in blau-weiß oder schwarz weiß

Sehr gut:
nachts mit schwarzem Gummiwurm, hinter einem 
langsam sinkenden Sbirolino Sbirolino

Versuchs mal und berichte.
Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Vielen Dank erst mal für eure Tips :m.
Werde heute abend es mal mit der Gummiwürmer probieren, hatte mir welche in Canún gekauft sind aber braun.
Sibrolinos sind immer im mein Gepäck, habe aber schon zwei verheisst.:c
Gummifische habe ich schon oft probiert , aber irgend was läuft da nicht gut, entweder sie erkennen den Betrug o. ich führe sie einfach falsch. Ich hatte Anfasser genug, leider keine richtigen Bisse. Die Gummifische die ich gekauft habe sind auch nicht soooooo super, ich glaube der Schaufelschwanz ist etwas zu klein.#c
Was ich so alles an Blinker im Gepäck habe ,ist auch schon im Einsatz gewesen.

G.tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Nick_A (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Hi Tortugaf, #h

probier auch noch Shrimp-Imitate (mit eingebautem Gewicht oder am Jig). Shrimps sind mit kleinen Shiners (Fischleins) die "meistgefressene Beute" von Snooks 

Sehr gute Teile gibt´s sowohl von:
-  D.O.A. [KLICK MICH]
- als auch "mit Geschmack" von Berkley (Gulp-Versionen[KLICK MICH Nr. 2]).

Viel Erfolg :m
Robert


----------



## Roosterfish (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Mit Sbirolino und braunem Gummiwurm sollte in der Dunkelheit schon etwas gehen.

Gruss und viel Erfolg

Roosterfish


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Guten Morgen liebe Leser 

Ich habe so einige Sachen noch kurz getestet und das mit eindeutiger Erfolglosigkeit. #d
Ich hatte aber auch nicht viel Zeit, habe es einmal in den frühen Morgenstunden u. zwei mal am Abend, es mit Gummifische u.-würmern, Wobbler u. mein Liebling, den handgemachten cubanischen Bucktailjig versucht sie an den Harken zukriegen. 
An Besten war der Morgen mit ein recht guten Trompetenfisch, hatte ich auch noch nicht.#6
In der Nacht habe ich es nicht probiert, da es zur Zeit kein Mondlicht gibt. Ich glaube nicht dass das Sternlicht hell genug ist u.ich weiss auch nur, wo die Fische an Tag stehen. 
In der Nacht war ich noch nicht Tauchen um sie zu suchen.
Weil ich jetzt erst mal in die Hauptstadt muss, werde ich es später noch noch mal weiter probieren.
Ich weiss genau wo die Fische stehen, aber sie machen es mir schwer.
mit natürlichen Köder wäre es leichter u. das hebe ich mir bis zum Schluss auf.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

hallo,
ich habe in venezuela sehr viele robalos mit Abu Tobys und Rapalas (10cm) in naturdekos gefangen!mit gummifisch lief gar nichts!
lg


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen Kunstköder fangt ihr Robalos(Snook) ?*

Hi Tortugaf, #h

les Dir mal die Tips hier durch...da sollten ein paar für Dich passende dabei sein !

U.a. zu beachten:
- Tide
- location (da würde jedem Carp-Hunter das Herz aufgehen ***LOL***)
- richtiger Köder (insbesondere shiners, whitefish, threadfin .... gibt viele passende. Sind großteils alles mit dem Cast-Net erbeutbare Köderfische)

Wenn Du unbedingt Spinnfischen willst (was ich gut verstehen kann), dann probiers doch wirklich mal mit Naturködern ... damit kann man auch spinnen 

Hier geht´s zu den Tips ... (inshore.com/tips-snook)  .. auf der gleichen Seite gibt´s auch Tips zu Tarpon, Cuda, Jackes, etc. ! :m

Datt wird schon noch klappen...aber Snook sind ziemlich launische Biester die auch nicht immer einfach zu finden sind 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------

